# Ca. 1896 Crawford Racer from Butler



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2019)

Some of you saw me wheel this bike around Butler, bought pre-show-

Ca. 1896 Crawford “racer” of Hagerstown, MD. 

Note the signature Crawford left hand drive and bang on adjustable bars. 

Very nice original specimen, in this instance I did not have to rebuild a bike seeking out patina parts, I just purchased, cleaned and adjusted this beauty.











































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 30, 2019)

Beautiful!


----------



## DENNYO (Jan 30, 2019)

A friend of mine who is now deceased owned a 1917 Crawford automobile and I remember him saying it was built in Hagerstown Md.  They must have built cars as well as bikes. I believe his nephew inherited the car.


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 30, 2019)

What an awesome head badge. Glad to see it was never removed.  Do bikes this old typically just get displayed or have work done to be used as riders? What is in store for this one?     I would imagine it depends on condition. As original parts are likely not available do people sometimes use temporary parts like rims and tires for riding then put original back on for display? Even doing this with solid frame could be dangerous with 100 year old metal ex. Stripped original nuts or making the steel adjust slightly?


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2019)

Balloonoob said:


> What an awesome head badge. Glad to see it was never removed.  Do bikes this old typically just get displayed or have work done to be used as riders? What is in store for this one?     I would imagine it depends on condition. As original parts are likely not available do people sometimes use temporary parts like rims and tires for riding then put original back on for display? Even doing this with solid frame could be dangerous with 100 year old metal ex. Stripped original nuts or making the steel adjust slightly?




That is a point of contention between collectors in this field. I rebuild my bikes with an eye for period and patina correctness so you cannot ride them in that state. Even the very best 1890's single tube tires are not safe to be ridden on for any amount of time if you value their condition. 

I have had some restored bicycles, there are plenty of candidates certainly that are roached out enough that why not completely restore it? Unfortunately a lot of time the ones that get full restore treatments are the best condition bikes as they require minimal prep work. At least that is the tradition of the last generation of collectors. 

In my opinion, this is the way to build and display an 1890's bicycle and that is the best use for such a bike.


----------



## carlitos60 (Jan 30, 2019)

Cool!!!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah display makes sense. Hate to see a frame crack. You likely never see these in rideable original condition.  Thanks for the response.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 30, 2019)

Jesse McCauley said:


> That is a point of contention between collectors in this field. I rebuild my bikes with an eye for period and patina correctness so you cannot ride them in that state. Even the very best 1890's single tube tires are not safe to be ridden on for any amount of time if you value their condition.
> 
> I have had some restored bicycles, there are plenty of candidates certainly that are roached out enough that why not completely restore it? Unfortunately a lot of time the ones that get full restore treatments are the best condition bikes as they require minimal prep work. At least that is the tradition of the last generation of collectors.
> 
> In my opinion, this is the way to build and display an 1890's bicycle and that is the best use for such a bike.



See Jesse! It’s not safe at any speed and should be crushed, like all Covairs were!


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 30, 2019)

Yeah corvairs=death machines. Lucky I'm safer on my motorcycle.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jan 30, 2019)

I ride all of my old death machines....☠️


----------



## dnc1 (Jan 30, 2019)

Really nice! 
Are you going to do any work on that saddle?
I would love to see some details of the shape of the saddle pan if you do get it re-covered.
As Jesse said @Balloonoob, display is probably the best option for something so original.
However, there are people out there who'll swap the wheels and saddle for something more rideable, this gives you the best of both worlds. Me too @GiovanniLiCalsi!


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2019)

I'm working on re-fitting a Columbia chainless right now that I put up for sale in my "static display" fashion and realized maybe I should have gone the other way with it. 

Added a re-covered original saddle and a set of Harper tires and I'll be re-listing shortly for just that kind of rider. 

I'm all for it and don't mean to be dismissive, I'm impressed by the number of miles modern riders put on their century old machines. 

This one likely won't see the road again but I'm working on a Snell Special 30" wheel that with new Stutzman hoops I don't see why I shouldn't take it for a lap once things thaw here in Detroit.


----------



## Jesse McCauley (Jan 30, 2019)

This one is sold folks, I appreciate the interest though.

I bought this one with the understanding I didn't have room for it and basically sold it as soon as I cleaned it. 

Sorry I didn't get back to all the PM's, got a baby boy to attend to, changing a diaper.....now.


----------



## Viewmaster (Jan 30, 2019)

Nice work, Jesse.


----------



## Velo-dream (Feb 10, 2019)

nice bike


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 9, 2022)

Hello Everybody.

I stumbeld on this post by random and the photos of the Crawford reminded me of  "Lenox".
There are quite a few common features:

Rams  Horn, Headset:





Fork Crown, Cups, Socket 





Adjustable Handlebar Clamping (Toothing + Locknut)




T-Post, Upper Rear Fork Attachment /Seat Post Clamping






Chainwheel (5 Circle Pattern) 







Chainwheel attachment to Crankarm








Open drop outs on chain stays and upper rear fork, chain spanners








BB-assembly with two piece cranks and special center screw mounting (an ingenious assembly I think)








Since Lenxo was indeed a factory (Callender, McAuslan & Troup Co, Providence, RI) I would say it is safe to say that Crawford only badged the bike.








In regards to the topic discussed prior "how to conserve", my opinion on this:

For one it always hurts to change anything on such an old bicycle - especially a "straight from the barn" condition is delicate - and even something as easy as cleaning may give me a headache then - once the patina is gone its gone- so slightly cleaning and no major mechanical work, like Jesse suggests,  is certainly the best way to go in terms of conservation and keeping the original state. 

But I also have to admit that I'm always very tempted to not only conserve, but to also ride the item - where both actions stand in opposition to each other: in order to ride a TOC, you usually have to alter it, unfortunately 

No doubt about 100years+ tires are not be ridden - some goes for most (if not all) wood rims of that age  - even if they are true and look stable, I would not want to risk it. 

So for riding, repro-wood rims are a good way to go - but of course kind of expensive (Italian made Chercio Ghisallos are really great, but 500€ for a set is quite an investment, not to mention the costs for period correct hubs, since I would not disassemble the original wheelset - if the hubs have survived in the rims for such a long time (maybe even with tires on them), they should remain there. Only exception might be if the rims are so badly destroyed that you can not even use them for display purpose anymore, then I might spoke in the OG hubs, but I did not need to make this decision yet.

By swaping out wheels (and saddle) for riding  you still preserve the fragile OG items and nothing is in danger of being destroyed/lost.

But, for the purists I admit: Once a collector changes an item, it is not original anymore.


----------



## mongeese (Nov 9, 2022)

I choose not to race -


----------



## New Mexico Brant (Nov 9, 2022)

FreedomMachinist said:


> Since Lenxo was indeed a factory (Callender, McAuslan & Troup Co, Providence, RI) I would say it is safe to say that Crawford only badged the bike.



Sorry, this is just plain wrong; you maybe should research Crawford a bit more.  They had a huge manufacturing facility in Hagerstown, MD.  One visit to Mel Short's place one will realize more Crawfords survive today than Lenox bicycles; you will also see a 19th century lithography print of the factory in Hagerstown, Maryland.

It seems more likely the opposite is true and Crawford built your Lenox. Callender, McAuslan & Troup Company was a large department store, not a manufacturing company, in Rhode Island.






						Callendar, McAuslan & Troup Building // Guide to Providence Architecture
					






					guide.ppsri.org
				




Crawford manufactured bicycles from at least 1893 until the ABC buyout.  Pope later used the factory to build automobiles (the Pope-Tribune).

_








						Pope-Tribune - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



_


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 10, 2022)

Hello Brant.

You are right, I should have researched this better, thanks for setting this correct.

My assumption was short handed...  After purchasing the bike, I also aquired a Lenox-Catalog






and I guess I was fooled by the sales pitch - the description makes it sound as if they make the wheels themselves.
e.g.:

"...increased strenght and better appearance of the wheel induces us as manufactures of strictly first-class bicycles ...."

"... To meet demand for a low-proced wheel, we have built this year The Navarre Model E ..."




Also, between the pages there was a letter with "jobbing prices" - and I believe "jobbers" are shops which only badge a bike (since I'm not a native English speaker this assumption might be wrong as well...)





So after googleing Callender McAuslan (which I should have done much earlier) , I agree you are right:
 McAuslan only put the name "Lenox" on it, but did not make the bike themselves.


----------



## FreedomMachinist (Nov 10, 2022)

what a beatifull building, turned from Department Store to Rock Venue to Loft Appartments. 









						Callendar, McAuslan & Troup Store and William H. Low Estate Building | ArtInRuins
					

A former department store turned rock club venue turned loft apartments whose conversion contributed to making Downtown Providence bustle...




					artinruins.com


----------

